# Contract problems.....



## SCox (Dec 24, 2007)

I need a little feedback from you guys here....
I have been pushing snow at Dulles airport as a subcontractor for 6 years now with 3 trucks and one skidsteer. This year they waited until october to send out contracts, knowing most other snow removal contracts are locked in at this point so we have few other choices..... after seeing they have LOWERED our rates! I have not gone up one cent since starting with them and now this!!!! I called and protested and was able to get my old rates back, after threatening to not come back this year. Now I think I should look elsewhere next year. I am looking into VDOT as the rates are higher, and if I get sanders I can be out for more hours, but I then have to deal with public roads and traffic, which I don't at the airport. I am not sure what to do and really am looking for feedback from those of you who push for department of transportation and what your experiences are. My other option is to look into getting commercial lots, which I have no experience at bidding.... I do have the equipment to do decent size lots though. I guess I am afraid of change....

Thanks 
Steve


----------



## Top Dog (Sep 13, 2009)

who did you work for four seasons?


----------



## SCox (Dec 24, 2007)

I work for Aerosnow. Really I have no complaints up until this year, I am worried they will try this again next year and succeed.


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

No one is immune from the economy. I am sure Aerosnow got pressure to lower costs. Dont push too hard or you may be out of work. It sounds like you have it pretty good there.


----------



## PWW (Aug 25, 2012)

How do you get in with vdot?


----------

